# BNR34 GTR Carpet



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am on a hunt to find interior carpet for my R34 GTR. 

This is proving to be one tough challenge right now. lol. I always knew parts for these cars will be scarce, but this bad?

I finally located a complete used boot trim for my boot off ebay from a GTT (which I am told is the same - I really do hope so). But the interior carpet is no where to be found. 

I finally managed to order brand new carpet from Amayma over the weekend. Send payment and all was good. This morning I get an email saying the transaction will have to be cancelled and refund issued as the item is 'too large to be shipped to UK???' 

I was thinking of contacting them to see if I can arrange my own shipping, but given my experience of arranging shipping from Japan for my R35 Top Secret Bodykit - I really cannot be going through that again. 

Can anyone direct me to someone who may be able to help? Or if anyone knows of any 34 GTR carpet in the UK?

Thank you

Rocky


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I***8217;ll ask around for yah.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Why don't you just get a Nissan dealer to order it in? Middlehusrt will probably order it in


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

GTRNICK said:


> I***8217;ll ask around for yah.




Thank you. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Jags said:


> Why don't you just get a Nissan dealer to order it in? Middlehusrt will probably order it in




Lol! As stupid as this sounds - I didnt even think of contacting a dealer! Lol.

I’ll give middlehurst a shout tomorrow and see if they can help and update here. Be amazing if this works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Personally I believe both the GTT and the GTR share the same carpets (as well as other bits...just saying...)


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

V-SpecII said:


> Personally I believe both the GTT and the GTR share the same carpets (as well as other bits...just saying...)




I keep getting mixed info on this. I’ll have my GTT boot trim to fit sometime this week, so will know for sure. 
But Im told the interior carpet is different as the floor is different due to awd? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

G2GUV said:


> *But Im told the interior carpet is different as the floor is different due to awd?*


I'm no expert on R34's but this statement above is true for R33's, _(GTS-t's floor pan is different to a GT-R's)_ and so their carpets are trimmed to match their specific models. 

JM2PW!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's one of those 'bits' that people tend to keep when stripping a car, but have seen them listed before. Have you tried asking Dave at the Heritage shop?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Middlehurst is a good shout. Failing that watching the auctions in Japan...but that could be expensive.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

the GTR and GTT carpets are different to allow for the 4wd transfer case bulge (same as the r33 GTR and GTSt are different.)


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

If Middlehurst doesn't work out, have you tried RHDJapan? I've had pretty much everything I've wanted for my R33 GTR from them, some big parcels too. I can't see a carpet being an issue, likely to be expensive on shipping though as it seems to go on parcel size and then weight from my experience. £90 shipping for a very light radiator shroud for example, but adding an Advance alternator (heavy!) only cost me £3 more and they came in separate boxes, WTF!? 

I hope you get it sorted, would a custom made carpet be an alternative? Ok, it may not be OEM, but could be cheaper than a brand new one all the way from Japan if it can be done? 

Edit:

For a year 2000 - on R34 GTR: https://www.rhdjapan.com/oem-public-page/?brand=Nissan&partnumber=74902-AA402 - £377.03 (assuming Nissan still make them)
1999 - 2000 has a different part number.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The box the carpet arrives in is over the size limit for EMS or SAL 

That***8217;s why they cancelled your order

It can be made to fit those dimensions for shipping 

It***8217;s not a problem 

They just don***8217;t want to re-pack it would be my assumption


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

Did you get the carpet sorted ? If so where from ?
thx


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

https://nissangenuine.com/nissan/nissan-carpet-assy-flo-74902aa401/

I get all my parts from these guys!


----------



## satigue (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi mate, saw your old post regarding BNR34 Carpet. Just wondering whether you managed to get one? I am also after the driver's side carpet.


----------

